# How does Christmas in Australia compare to your former homeland?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As we approach that time of year again, we thought it might be interesting to see how Christmas in Australia compares to Christmas in your former homeland?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

There's very much difference between west and east malaysia. Since i'm from the east, which majority are christian. Normally, there would be christmas carol every year walking down the street, dressing formally and with lanterns or car decorated with lights.
Christians from catholic, protestants joined together and walk during the nights for approximately 10km. 
What i found is very touching compared to west malaysia where you only could see the Christmas decoration in the malls as such the west has the majority muslim population.
I found that east malaysian could sit together with muslims eating each others food, no religion tension in between as i eat my pork chop you eat your halal food. No offence. This is hardly seen in the west malaysia


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Christmas in The Netherlands is very different from Christmas in Australia, although to be fair neither my family nor my in-laws are probably representatives of the countries 

In The Netherlands Christmas is cold and dark, sometimes snowy but more often rainy, and we don't have Santa there (we have a different holiday for kids & gifts earlier in December) so really Christmas in The Netherlands is mostly about family dinners OR religious people giving it its religious meaning... no big festivities really. Without the gifts and Santa Christmas kind of is given back to the Christians I suppose? I myself am not religious by the way.

Here in Australia my inlaws have a huge bbq with all the kids and grandkids, blow up pool for the grandkids in the sun, sprinklers on, lots of wine and beer and of course the cricket (and then some more wine and beer). Not to mention Santa and all that. So it's pretty much the polar opposite of the Christmas I grew up with! I enjoy it very much, but silly as it sounds Christmas to me is still snow and sleighs and quiet.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Nelly87 said:


> Christmas in The Netherlands is very different from Christmas in Australia, although to be fair neither my family nor my in-laws are probably representatives of the countries
> 
> In The Netherlands Christmas is cold and dark, sometimes snowy but more often rainy, and we don't have Santa there (we have a different holiday for kids & gifts earlier in December) so really Christmas in The Netherlands is mostly about family dinners OR religious people giving it its religious meaning... no big festivities really. Without the gifts and Santa Christmas kind of is given back to the Christians I suppose? I myself am not religious by the way.
> 
> Here in Australia my inlaws have a huge bbq with all the kids and grandkids, blow up pool for the grandkids in the sun, sprinklers on, lots of wine and beer and of course the cricket (and then some more wine and beer). Not to mention Santa and all that. So it's pretty much the polar opposite of the Christmas I grew up with! I enjoy it very much, but silly as it sounds Christmas to me is still snow and sleighs and quiet.


Yes, I'm kinda agree with you. Especially christmas during summer?!? I did ask few questions like why should we decorate the christmas tree with white wool to represent the snow since we have summer every year?
Well, i just pity the santa who has to dress thick clothing every year here as he'll sweating like mad...haha


----------

